#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Consultor Radius

## hotel

Boa Tarde,

Procuramos um consultor especialista em Radius, pois queremos desenvolver uma aplicação com este protocolo, como configurar e fazer o Radius funcionar nós já sabemos, e inclusive utilizamos, o que procuramos é alguém de nível avançado que nos ajude, podemos contratar ou freelancer, se você tiver interesse ou conhece alguém para indicar nós agradecemos,

----------


## TecPaula

AC

----------


## ConsultorTik

Bom dia somos a ConsultorTik, quem sabe podemos te ajudar! Primeiramente preciso saber suas necessidades! Para maiores informações pode entrar em contato conosco:

Através do link você terá diversas formas de contato, escolha a que melhor convir:
http://consultortik.com.br/#featured-wrapper

----------


## andrecarlim

Tenho um bom conhecimento em radius, meu email é [email protected], mande lá suas idéias!

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------

